# How easy to be ignorant



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Pushed it a bit today to get to a campsite I know and like near Tarragonna, arrived after 5 hrs driving just over 250mls our same great pitch from last year was clear so we pulled on had a quick cuppa and took Molly for a walk along the rocks,
When we got back our German neighbours had moved!!! other than a comment about the dogs ,theirs male ours female nothing had been said, at first I was a bit "stuff em" then thought about it, the campsite has about 200 pitches the lane to the sea we're on about 30 only 4 of which were taken and we roll up and park right next to them blocking thier sea view would have been a bit grumpy myself , 
Methinks I'll be eating a little humble pie later and apologising .


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Still stuff them. They would have done it to you and thought nothing of it.

Andy


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

What a very refreshing post. I don't think too many people would realise what had caused the problem nor be considerate enough to acknowledge the fact.
We had similar experiences in Portugal last winter when we took care not to block other people's views only to have someone pull in next to us as far forward as possible and completely block any views we had.
We would all enjoy our motor homing even more with a little consideration all round.
You have my respect for taking the time to post your thoughts.
Good on you !


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> Pushed it a bit today to get to a campsite I know and like near Tarragonna, arrived after 5 hrs driving just over 250mls our same great pitch from last year was clear so we pulled on had a quick cuppa and took Molly for a walk along the rocks,
> When we got back our German neighbours had moved!!! other than a comment about the dogs ,theirs male ours female nothing had been said, at first I was a bit "stuff em" then thought about it, the campsite has about 200 pitches the lane to the sea we're on about 30 only 4 of which were taken and we roll up and park right next to them blocking thier sea view would have been a bit grumpy myself ,
> Methinks I'll be eating a little humble pie later and apologising .


I do like the way you think.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> Still stuff them. They would have done it to you and thought nothing of it.
> 
> Andy


How on earth do you know that Andy. They might be lovely people, some Germans we have met were very nice.

Gary.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't tell them your name Pike.!!!!

cabby


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Surely if a pitch is vacant it's up for grabs, who's to say there wasn't someone else parked there 2 hours before, just remember the old Trotters motto " He who dares wins "

M


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Don't assume he was ofended by you. I have changed pitch at least once when I was initially booked on one I didn't like. Nothing to do with my neighbours who probably wondered why I moved on after just a few minutes after arriving. My business though, not theirs, so I didn't discuss it with them. I realise that might sound unfriendly but anyone who knows me also knows I'm not unfriendly.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually yes he was very nice I went to apologise and he said no problem I could see you were stressed so it wasn't worth arguing "we (he) had only been there a few moments ourselves " 
we shared a glass of red and arranged a game of boules for tomorrow & I'm also taking him to show him the dog walk along the rocks ,


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

See, worying about nothing - glad it all turned out okay


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would not care who they are, If they want the view and had been there first then they should have pitched up next to the sea.

I will help anybody and would be the first to do so. Ask loads of people on Torre in the winter, my wife get fed up with people knocking on the door for me to sort out the computer, to get on the net, or get a picture on their satellite.

But they did not reserve the whole site or the view, and like I have said they would not have thought twice about your view whoever they are English/German/Dutch/French they have paid for their pitch and will set up to suit themselves.

Andy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> Still stuff them. They would have done it to you and thought nothing of it.
> 
> Andy


+1

We Brits are just too sensertive


----------

